# Fluid in cul-de-sac



## kimweiser (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is actually a dx code for "fluid in the cul-de-sac

Thank you!!!!


----------



## hewitt (Aug 1, 2012)

Where anatomically? Is there a malignancy? What is the underlying cause?


----------



## hewitt (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry about that! Was in a hurry. Should have realized you probably mean pelvic space! I do not know of an ICD-9 for "fluid in the cul-de-sac." You will probably have to go with an unspecified code, maybe 629.89. Unless you can provide more specific detail.


----------



## kimweiser (Aug 2, 2012)

No problem....yes I did mean pelvic area.  I keep seeing it pop up alot so I thought I would ask around.  Thank you for your response.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 2, 2012)

793.5


----------



## lockcin@aol.com (Mar 6, 2014)

Fluid Peritoneal cavity - other Ascities (fluid in the cul-de-sac)  - 789.59


----------

